# new electrical system / DIY console completed



## RMull53 (Mar 18, 2015)

hey guys, so here is my 3 days worth of work, its just about 95% finished. just a few pieces of trim and aesthetic things and it'll be complete. any questions ill be glad to answer. i basically hooked up a 12V battery to supply: 

1. x2 charging ports
2. 6 switch with fuse box
3. marine radio with x2 speakers
4. Lowrance HDS5 Gen 2 with Structure Scan
5. LED strip lighting under each overhanging lip of the deck

more pics to come as well


----------



## duckfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## RMull53 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks. Hopefully it's well worth it once the cold weather is outta here and I can get her in the lake


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome work, :beer: 

but I hate to bring bad news but the cold weather will not end this year. :x


----------



## Apenso (May 26, 2015)

What switch board is that? And does it have it's own fuses?


----------

